# Bearded dragon redhead pickies...



## Saz (Nov 14, 2007)

Have finally had the time to take a few pickies of the bubs...

Here are some two week old little red heads!














Here are a couple from different parents









Here's a few pics of last years holdbacks which are now 9 months old









Couple of adult pickies


----------



## Stainer (Nov 14, 2007)

They all look awsome,
Are the first bubs from ozcar and brat?


----------



## Saz (Nov 14, 2007)

The first three pics are the third clutch from Brat and Oscar, and are now two weeks old and about to go to new homes. Thought I'd take some pics before they go.

Two of the dragons in the fourth and fifth pics are from Brat and Oscar and the other two are from Delilah and Oliver.

The holdbacks are by Oscar and Brat, but are last years babies, they looked the same as the bubs when they hatched in February.

The last pic is Gemima and Delilah


----------



## Stainer (Nov 14, 2007)

ok kool can't wait to get my little bubs.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 14, 2007)

Hot beardies there Saz


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 14, 2007)

stunners for sure


----------



## Miss B (Nov 14, 2007)

Great photos Saz, I can't believe how different Molly and Patrick look!


----------



## firedragon (Nov 14, 2007)

stunning animals, soooooo cute


----------



## Saz (Nov 14, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Great photos Saz, I can't believe how different Molly and Patrick look!



I know!! Patrick looks more like his Mum and Molly looks like her Dad. Even so, even Brat isn't that shade of Orange, goes to show what variation there is!


----------



## Lars K (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, they are awesome and great pics!!! 

I love the "holdbacks"!


----------



## Saz (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Lars, can't wait to breed with the next season and see what we get!


----------



## Viridae (Nov 15, 2007)

I want!


----------



## DiamondAsh (Nov 15, 2007)

*Nice pics of the little ones Saz. *


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 15, 2007)

they look fantastic, cant wait from mine to colour up!!

and theyre such fantastic salad eaters!!!


----------



## djfreshy (Nov 15, 2007)

Ranga!


----------



## sezza (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Saz they are absolutely amazing!! Is one of those little guys mine by any chance?????


----------



## scorps (Nov 15, 2007)

awsome saz


----------



## Twiggz (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm still getting round to those pics Saz. Just been flat out. They look awefully similar to yours though.....naturally.


----------



## Brettix (Nov 15, 2007)

WoW SAZ those 9month ones are amazing,myne are starting to colour up already their starting to look really good.Carn't wait till the next shed.


----------

